# Milwaukee Bucks vs. New York Knicks Game Thread



## DHarris34Phan

***I will update this after the game...it will be the normal game thread, just don't have time to do it now***


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Game Preview​ *

***Will come later***


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Bucks are winning, 61-56 in the middle of the 3rd Quarter, Michael Redd has 20 points, and Desmond Mason has 15. Maurice Williams has 9 points, and 4 assists, while Marcus Fizer has 5 points and 2 rebounds off the bench.

Tim Thomas leads the Knicks with 15 points, and Mo Taylor has 13. One-Time Bucks Stephon Marbury has only 6 points on 3-9 shooting.

If anyone wants to talk about what has happened up to this point in the game, feel free.*


----------



## The Future7

This could be a win for the Knicks if they stay close until the end.


----------



## X-Factor

I'll help you out there, save you some time DHarrisPhan.








*VS.*








Starting Lineup: Bucks:
<IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="WILLIAMS, MAURICE" TITLE="WILLIAMS, MAURICE" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/bucks/WILLIAMS, MAURICE.jpg">
PG: Mo Williams
<IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="REDD, MICHAEL" TITLE="REDD, MICHAEL" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/bucks/REDD, MICHAEL.jpg">
SG: Michael Redd
<IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="MASON, DESMOND" TITLE="MASON, DESMOND" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/bucks/MASON, DESMOND.jpg">
SF: Desmond Mason
<IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="SMITH, JOE" TITLE="SMITH, JOE" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/bucks/SMITH, JOE.jpg">
PF: Joe Smith
<IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="GADZURIC, DAN" TITLE="GADZURIC, DAN" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/bucks/GADZURIC, DAN.jpg">
C: Dan Gadzuric

VS.
Starting Lineup: Knicks
<IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="MARBURY, STEPHON" TITLE="MARBURY, STEPHON" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/knicks/MARBURY, STEPHON.jpg">
PG: Stephon Marbury
<IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="CRAWFORD, JAMAL" TITLE="CRAWFORD, JAMAL" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/knicks/CRAWFORD, JAMAL.jpg">
SG: Jamal Crawford
<IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="THOMAS, TIM" TITLE="THOMAS, TIM" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/knicks/THOMAS, TIM.jpg">
SF: Tim Thomas
<IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="THOMAS, KURT" TITLE="THOMAS, KURT" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/knicks/THOMAS, KURT.jpg">
PF: Kurt Thomas
<IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="SWEETNEY, MICHAEL" TITLE="SWEETNEY, MICHAEL" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/knicks/SWEETNEY, MICHAEL.jpg">
C: Mike Sweetney


----------



## Turkish Delight

Milwakee leading 97-89 with 1:12 to go.


----------



## 7thwatch

Go bucks. I root for any team playing the hated knicks!!


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Bucks Win! Bucks Win! The 8 game losing streak has been broken.....Michael Redd led the Bucks with 33 points!! Game Recap Later :banana: !*


----------



## hobojoe

Boxscore 

Bucks capitalize on 36 free throw attempts, making 32 of them. They also shot an incredible 54.5% from the floor as a team led by 11-16 from Michael Redd and 10-10 from the FT line. Looking at the stats, it's amazing they only won by 4. Marcus Fizer and Zaza Pachulia both were in double figures scoring off the bench.


----------



## X-Factor

Knicks are now on a 5 game skid. This was a huge confidence building win for the Bucks. They deserve it after 7 strait losses. Being a Magic fan I know what it's like to be on a huge losing streak, and the relief you feel after finally winning a game.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

_Redd helps Bucks end skid
from jsonline.com:_


> Michael Redd figured that the Milwaukee Bucks simply had to win their matinee matchup against the New York Knicks on Sunday.
> Advertisement
> 
> The late-season losses were piling up: five in a row on a West Coast trip and three more at home last week.
> 
> So it was no surprise that Redd played a central role in ending the Bucks' eight-game skid, as he scored 32 points in Milwaukee's 106-102 victory over the struggling Knicks at the Bradley Center.
> 
> "My gosh, we've got to win this game," Redd said of his feelings Sunday morning, before the early 1 p.m. tip-off. "My parents are in town, all my friends are in town. So we've got to get a win.
> 
> "Plus we have been losing at home, and the fans deserve to see wins."
> 
> The Bucks' shooting guard was nearly perfect in the first quarter, sinking seven of eight shots and scoring 16 points.
> 
> He and forward Desmond Mason combined for 26 points in the opening quarter.
> 
> "What we always say before each game is, 'Attack.' That's the motto and that's how we've got to play, being the leaders of this team," Redd said.
> 
> "I think both of us were being pretty aggressive," said Mason, who was matched up against former Bucks forward Tim Thomas much of the day. "I was really trying to put the ball on the floor against Tim and make him move his feet.


----------

